# Minor Power Saving Mod Completed



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I switched out all the stock bulbs with 4 watt landscaping bulbs from the HD.
Does anyone know what the stock bulb wattage is?
I did take photos but the card in the camera decided to have a fatal error.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the stock bulbs are 18w. Do you get plenty of light at night with the 4w? I'm thinking of doing the same thing since I can't really afford the $300 needed to do the LED conversion.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

The 4 watt works well for a soft reading light in our front queen. 
Used 7watt bulbs over dinette and couch. 11 watt bulbs went into 
the bathroom and two of the three "hall" light. The entry area light 
and the light over the kitchen sink left at 18 watts. Wanted to see what
I was cutting in the kitchen. The entry is tuned off unless someone is 
standing under it.

my .02's
Scott


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

puts out enough light for us, coming from tent camping to a TT any light is better then just headlamps.
I might get one package of 7 watt just to see the difference. I didn't want to spend the coin for LEDs either.

Next up getting a second 12v.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just pull one of the two lights out of the fixtures. Voila', instant 50% power savings...free. You can easily put them back when camping with hook-ups too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Just pull one of the two lights out of the fixtures. Voila', instant 50% power savings...free. You can easily put them back when camping with hook-ups too.


...and it counts as a mod!!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Stock bulbs are 18W as mentioned. My approach very much like bentpixel's: 4W over the beds, 7W and 11W in overhead lights, 11W in bathroom, and left the 18W bulbs in the light over the kitchen sink (very much like having fingers, and want to know where they are at all times). It's amazing how many amphours you will save doing this very simple mod. Of course, it only matters if you dry camp, or if you don't like eye-melting bright lights to read by while laying in bed.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Just pull one of the two lights out of the fixtures. Voila', instant 50% power savings...free. You can easily put them back when camping with hook-ups too.


I don't know, a _no_ cost mod..... Seems a little too..... Practical


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

According to my Electrical Engineer here at work I will be saving 1.2A per bulb I replaced.
So with 12 bulbs at 4 watts I will be saving 14.4 amps.

I may take one pack of 4 watts back and get a 7 watt pack to have above the sink and in the bathroom.

Which would take me to 11.93 Amps saved.

If I was to keep the 18 watt bulbs and take out 6 I would be at 12 amps.

you take the wattage of your bulb divided by your voltage 4/12=.3, 18/12=1.5 and so on.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jasonrebecca said:


> According to my Electrical Engineer here at work I will be saving 1.2A per bulb I replaced.
> So with 12 bulbs at 4 watts I will be saving 14.4 amps.
> 
> I may take one pack of 4 watts back and get a 7 watt pack to have above the sink and in the bathroom.
> ...










Now - see? You just had to go and ruin your perfectly good, practical, and highly commendable by being turned into a math word problem, didn't you???


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Just pull one of the two lights out of the fixtures. Voila', instant 50% power savings...free. You can easily put them back when camping with hook-ups too.


I don't know, a _no_ cost mod..... Seems a little too..... Practical















[/quote]
You could always drive out to HD (Lowes, if that's further) and make up your mind enroute. Decide you want to do it the "practical" way, turn around, drive home and be proud of yourself - - - you will have spent more $$ on the fuel than you would have on the bulbs









And Nathan - on top of _all_ of that - that sure should help your case with the DW


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> According to my Electrical Engineer here at work I will be saving 1.2A per bulb I replaced.
> So with 12 bulbs at 4 watts I will be saving 14.4 amps.
> 
> I may take one pack of 4 watts back and get a 7 watt pack to have above the sink and in the bathroom.
> ...


Hi my name is James and I'm an OB modoholic. I have a part time job to pay for my addiction. It was only around $300.00 to outfit the OB with LEDs. I can turn on all of the LEDs and still only use 16.5 watts. 1.5 watts less than one stock bulb. James


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> According to my Electrical Engineer here at work I will be saving 1.2A per bulb I replaced.
> So with 12 bulbs at 4 watts I will be saving 14.4 amps.
> 
> I may take one pack of 4 watts back and get a 7 watt pack to have above the sink and in the bathroom.
> ...


Hi my name is James and I'm an OB modoholic. I have a part time job to pay for my addiction. It was only around $300.00 to outfit the OB with LEDs. I can turn on all of the LEDs and still only use 16.5 watts. 1.5 watts less than one stock bulb. James
[/quote]

LOL

James you just completed step #1

Thor


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Thor said:


> According to my Electrical Engineer here at work I will be saving 1.2A per bulb I replaced.
> So with 12 bulbs at 4 watts I will be saving 14.4 amps.
> 
> I may take one pack of 4 watts back and get a 7 watt pack to have above the sink and in the bathroom.
> ...


Hi my name is James and I'm an OB modoholic. I have a part time job to pay for my addiction. It was only around $300.00 to outfit the OB with LEDs. I can turn on all of the LEDs and still only use 16.5 watts. 1.5 watts less than one stock bulb. James
[/quote]

LOL

James you just completed step #1

Thor
[/quote] I can stop at any time, just ask me. When I run out of mods I'll just go for a 5er. James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Just pull one of the two lights out of the fixtures. Voila', instant 50% power savings...free. You can easily put them back when camping with hook-ups too.


I don't know, a _no_ cost mod..... Seems a little too..... Practical















[/quote]
You could always drive out to HD (Lowes, if that's further) and make up your mind enroute. Decide you want to do it the "practical" way, turn around, drive home and be proud of yourself - - - you will have spent more $$ on the fuel than you would have on the bulbs









And Nathan - on top of _all_ of that - that sure should help your case with the DW








[/quote]
Well, acutally, I was going to tow the OB to Lowes so I wouldn't have to wait until I got home to test them. Plus, then I could really burn some gas.... oh heck, I'll wait until the end of May and burn Diesel since it's more expensive!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Just pull one of the two lights out of the fixtures. Voila', instant 50% power savings...free. You can easily put them back when camping with hook-ups too.


I don't know, a _no_ cost mod..... Seems a little too..... Practical















[/quote]
You could always drive out to HD (Lowes, if that's further) and make up your mind enroute. Decide you want to do it the "practical" way, turn around, drive home and be proud of yourself - - - you will have spent more $$ on the fuel than you would have on the bulbs









And Nathan - on top of _all_ of that - that sure should help your case with the DW








[/quote]
Well, acutally, I was going to tow the OB to Lowes so I wouldn't have to wait until I got home to test them. Plus, then I could really burn some gas.... oh heck, I'll wait until the end of May and burn Diesel since it's more expensive!








[/quote]
LOWES and DIESEL..... 2 of my favorite things !! unfortunately they both cost me a lot of money.... i guess ill have to do the pull one bulb mod to help save.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

The only reason why I did this was because on our first outing the DW complained that the lights were too bright.
I purchased lower watt bulbs. The added bonus is the power savings.

If I just pulled a bulb out, they would still be bright bulbs.

So everyone just take a deep breath and get you butts out camping already.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> The only reason why I did this was because on our first outing the DW complained that the lights were too bright.
> I purchased lower watt bulbs. The added bonus is the power savings.
> 
> If I just pulled a bulb out, they would still be bright bulbs.
> ...


Hey some of us can't de-winterize just yet...








Nothing to do but cause trouble.


----------

